

Stanford Team Devises Solar Powered Water Splitter (w/video) - jcr
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-06-stanford-team-solar-powered-splitter-video.html

======
joss82
I don't understand why they have to put the silicon electrodes in contact with
oxygen.

Can't they just wire the silicon in the solar panel to copper wires and put
them in contact with water and oxygen?

~~~
sthlm
Something has to come in contact with the water and will inevitable be exposed
to the oxygen. The choice of materials appears to be one for performance
reasons:

 _The authors pointed out that their approach is general enough to work on
other semiconductor substrates and to integrate other catalysts, allowing for
fine-tuning of electrodes to maximize performance._

------
vinhboy
Wouldn't it be more correct if the title was "Stanford team devises a way to
protect silicon from oxidation"... That is how the video started.

------
devijvers
Is this the prototype of the cheap product that's been promised years ago
(although it still uses platinum & titanium)?

